# Filtro VCF y Resonancia



## DJ-AS (Dic 4, 2008)

Hola gente, me arté de buscar diagramas de cómo hacer un filtro VCF y la verdad que no conseguí nada, ya sea porque no es algo común o porque soy un bolas.
Usé alguna ves en una disco adonde laburaba un mixer Allen & Heath y el filtro VCF con 3 puntos de cortes y sumando Resonancia era incréible el efecto!
Habrá alguna posibilidad de hacerlo?
Dejo una imagen del filtro en el mixer.
Si hace falta algun datos más avisan.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2008)

VCF es Variable Cut Frecuency, o Frecuencia Variable de Corte.
Vos ponés una frecuencia en particular en ese pote que dice VCF y con los tres botones de arriba seleccionás si querés que ahí esté el corte un filtro pasabajos (LPF, Low Pass Filter), pasaaltos (HPF, Hig Pass...) o que sea la frecuencia central de un pasabanda (BPF, BandPass Filter). Con el pote de resonancia no sé qué efecto se controlará, pero lo del VCF no es nada misterioso.
Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Dic 5, 2008)

Imagino que la resonancia se suma al corte del filtro, nada más, pero suena impresionante.


----------



## DJ-AS (Dic 6, 2008)

Nadie aporta un diagrama?


----------



## pachulasota (Ago 4, 2015)

Me parece que es un filtro tipo cutoff ,con tres filtros de frecuencia de corte variable y la resonancia agrega ese "efecto" más típico de los sintetizadores. Fijate por ese lado ,capaz me equivoque!
Exitos!


----------

